

Announcing Dresssed.com: Premium Rails Themes - mileszs
http://macournoyer.com/blog/2011/01/04/dresssed/

======
telemachos
Related to this but somewhat off-topic: I just worked through Michael Hartl's
RoR tutorial[1] and early on he mentions that it's depressing to work on
something with absolutely zero style. (He uses Blueprint to jumpstart the
process and then gives chunks of CSS along the way, so that what you're
looking at as you work is never awful/empty/unstyled.) Along those lines but
even more fully-baked, I just found Pilu's[2] web-app themes[3] in a recent
blog post[4]. Maybe everyone who does Rails knows about these, but they were
new to me.

[1] <http://railstutorial.org/ruby-on-rails-tutorial-book>

[2] <https://github.com/pilu>

[3] <http://pilu.github.com/web-app-theme/>

[4] [http://blog.bryanbibat.net/2011/01/03/starting-a-
professiona...](http://blog.bryanbibat.net/2011/01/03/starting-a-professional-
rails-app-with-haml-rspec-devise-and-web-app-theme/)

~~~
macournoyer
Thanks for the pointers. It is indeed much more fun to work on an app that
looks hot!

I've seen pilu's theme, but I'm aiming at having themes designed by
professionals (no offense to pilu), with quality similar to
<http://www.woothemes.com/>

~~~
telemachos
Yup, and I agree that the two issues are distinct. Having more fully designed
templates that you would buy for a final project is (to my mind) different
from wanting something immediate (and free) that you can use while building.

------
macournoyer
This is my blog post. Not much to see atm. I'm only validating if there's
enough interest at the moment. Didn't expects it to get posted to HN.

That being said, any feedback on the idea are greatly welcome :)

~~~
mileszs
I know there's not much yet, but I thought it interesting enough, and, perhaps
more importantly, I thought it might generate some interesting discussion
here.

That the idea is from you means it's likely to actually be executed and
executed well, which further encouraged me to post it here.

~~~
macournoyer
Sorry Miles didn't mean it was a bad idea. I appreciate you posting it here.

I just hope nobody gets offended that there's not much to see atm.

------
xutopia
For those who don't know Marc-Andre he is an accomplished developer who
created <http://code.macournoyer.com/thin/> (used by big sites like
Heroku.com) and he also wrote <http://createyourproglang.com/> which has sold
over 500 copies.

------
thehodge
Nothing much to see at the moment. any invites available?

~~~
macournoyer
Sign-up to the newsletter, that's how I'll let ppl know what's up.

